# Dog walks in coin/alhaurin?



## Francesca747 (Nov 18, 2012)

Any dog owners out there who know of a good place to walk the doggies around Coin or Alhaurin? (forrest) that doesnt need a 4 x 4 to get there. I did try the camino forestal in Alhaurin, but couldnt get the car up the track...Id go farther afield if I found a good place , so any ideas welcomed, Francesca


----------

